# Jeremy Clarkson returns his GT



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

:rofl:

Here is the full story of his troubles with Ford.

Sorry, Ford, I have to ask for my money back


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> I then did something the man at Ford wasn't expecting. I asked for my money back.
> 
> And that, the next day, is what happened.
> 
> They put £126,000 in my account and sent a man to pick up the car. "Is it the alarm system?" he said. "They all do that."


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd rather have that loaner DB9, anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

machmeter said:


> I'd rather have that loaner DB9, anyway. :dunno:


Sure, but it's not his dream car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

All that and a *whiny write up * over a stupid alarm system. 

Sure it's annoying, but If it was my GT dream car I would want to keep it so I'd have them disable the freakn' alarm. I guess it really wasn't his dream car after all.

What a poseur.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> All that and a *whinny write up * over a stupid alarm system.
> 
> Sure it's annoying, but If it was my GT dream car I would want to keep it so I'd have them disable the freakn' alarm. I guess it really wasn't his dream car after all.
> 
> What a poseur.


If you paid $220,000 USD for a car that woke you up at 4AM when the alarm went off for no reason, wouldn't you get annoyed. Mind you, all of this stuff happened in less than a month. Heck, anytime I pay over $40K for a car, I expect everything to work perfectly! Is it too much to ask of Ford to get it right or give me my money back?


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> If you paid $220,000 USD for a car that woke you up at 4AM when the alarm went off for no reason, wouldn't you get annoyed. Mind you, all of this stuff happened in less than a month. Heck, anytime I pay over $40K for a car, I expect everything to work perfectly! Is it too much to ask of Ford to get it right or give me my money back?


The funny thing is that I expect the $40,000 car to work perfectly, but the $200,000 car to have flaws... but instead I'd call them "character". The way I look at it, the $200,000 car is getting close to having a full out race car. How many times do they rebuild or replace the engine in a NASCAR ride over just one season?

I would've asked Ford to disable the anti-theft system until the bugs were worked out. The guy's got a TV show and a freaking hangar -- I think his car would be safe.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> If you paid $220,000 USD for a car that woke you up at 4AM when the alarm went off for no reason, wouldn't you get annoyed.


Heck people here gets annoyed if they paid $30,000 for a car that makes a squeaking noise once in a while. :dunno:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You buy a car like the Ford GT and you have to expect some pain in the ass problems this ain't no Toyota Camry this is a rare supercar. 

If you look past the crap about the alarm you get the feeling the guy had second thoughts about owning the car, the car was a pain to drive around Great Britain's puny city streets and his wife hated the car, so he wrote up this whiny story to justify dumping the car to all his car guy friends.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> If you paid $220,000 USD for a car that woke you up at 4AM when the alarm went off for no reason, wouldn't you get annoyed. Mind you, all of this stuff happened in less than a month. Heck, anytime I pay over $40K for a car, I expect everything to work perfectly! Is it too much to ask of Ford to get it right or give me my money back?


I wouldn't have an alarm on ANY car - that's why I pay for insurance. If it came with one, I'd disable it. I think this guy's complaint is utterly silly.

besides, where is he leaving his GT that it will be stolen? My god, that car sorta sticks out.


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

The Ford GT is ugly, inside and out.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

BMW_Brand said:


> The Ford GT is ugly, inside and out.


Thanks for the information. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

You're very welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

Actually, I was wondering something. Here in America we find European sports cars very exotic. Do Europeans feel the same about American sports cars over there (like this Ford GT)? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW_Brand said:


> Actually, I was wondering something. Here in America we find European sports cars very exotic. Do Europeans feel the same about American sports cars over there (like this Ford GT)? :dunno:


Yes, given its price and performance figures, the GT is a no-brainer over a Ferrari anytime.

The Corvette C6 is an awesome car (saw it here in person). It would be my choice over any Porsche.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

BMW_Brand said:


> Actually, I was wondering something. Here in America we find European sports cars very exotic. Do Europeans feel the same about American sports cars over there (like this Ford GT)? :dunno:


No, because most are rubbish compared to a similar european car. There are a few exceptions.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> I wouldn't have an alarm on ANY car - that's why I pay for insurance. If it came with one, I'd disable it. I think this guy's complaint is utterly silly.
> 
> besides, where is he leaving his GT that it will be stolen? My god, that car sorta sticks out.


I agree...there are ONLY 28 in GB, so it's not like you wouldn't be able to find it! :rofl: Nobody in their right mind would want to steal it, because you could NEVER resell it.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> No, because most are rubbish compared to a similar european car. There are a few exceptions.


When I was living in Germany, I went to a car show. It was full of Mustangs, 'vettes, etc. Not bad, but not at all what we were expecting. We didn't stay long... somewhere there was beer to be had, and I could see those cars when I got back to the States.

The same goes with the auto auctions here in the States. The Euro exotics go for a fraction of the price that a Chevy does. :bawling:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

On top of the hairline fracture and the engine issues, I would say that the Ford is a POS.

Do you think a 2005 GT2, at 180K MSRP, would be this unreliable? And many are tracked regularly.

Which other F car and P car in this price have hairline fracture in its control arm? :thumbdwn: 

And alarm problems? What is that? :tsk:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

iateyourcheese said:


> When I was living in Germany, I went to a car show. It was full of Mustangs, 'vettes, etc. Not bad, but not at all what we were expecting. We didn't stay long... somewhere there was beer to be had, and I could see those cars when I got back to the States.
> 
> The same goes with the auto auctions here in the States. The Euro exotics go for a fraction of the price that a Chevy does. :bawling:


I bet most of those Mustangs and Vettes were classics though...

I remeber while living in the UK, their press and even people I lived and worked around, used to have great pleasure in bashing American made cars. They laughed at the looks, the terrible interior materials, and the horrible way they drove and handled.

I went on a buisness trip back to the US with two Brits who worked for me. Their bashing of the rental car every time we got in it (A Mercury Grand Marquis) had me laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. Some how, the guy at the rental desk didn't find it nearly so funny when he got the same comments when we dropped it off. Something about him not appreciating the "nicest car in his fleet" being labled as "absolute rubbish...worst car I have ever driven"


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

BMW_Brand said:


> The Ford GT is ugly, inside and out.


You're freakin' nuts! :angel:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> I agree...there are ONLY 28 in GB, so it's not like you wouldn't be able to find it! :rofl: Nobody in their right mind would want to steal it, because you could NEVER resell it.


That's why you as soon as you steal one, you drive it straight down to the docks for black market export.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Mathew said:


> That's why you as soon as you steal one, you drive it straight down to the docks for black market export.


There are pleny of mob types in the Ukrain and Russia who would love to get their hands on one. From the UK it would be pretty easy...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> There are pleny of mob types in the Ukrain and Russia who would love to get their hands on one. From the UK it would be pretty easy...


rofl

as if a stupid alarm would keep a pro thief who wants a GT from taking it. come on...an alarm is useless...especially on a car like that.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> rofl
> 
> as if a stupid alarm would keep a pro thief who wants a GT from taking it. come on...an alarm is useless...especially on a car like that.


Yep they are good...gone in a flash.

You laugh about the Russian mob wanting the cars...when I was living in Europe it was pretty common for Americans stationed in Germany to make trips to Poland, Slovakia etc only to have their mini-vans and SUVs dissapear right of the street in front of the store/restraunt they were in. Where were they headed? You guessed it...Russian and the Ukrainiam organized crime syndicates...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Yep they are good...gone in a flash.
> 
> You laugh about the Russian mob wanting the cars...when I was living in Europe it was pretty common for Americans stationed in Germany to make trips to Poland, Slovakia etc only to have their mini-vans and SUVs dissapear right of the street in front of the store/restraunt they were in. Where were they headed? You guessed it...Russian and the Ukrainiam organized crime syndicates...


I believe it. I live by mexico where the officials seem to all drive stolen american cars! But I also feel like if they want it, they're gonna take it, regardless of an alarm.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> But I also feel like if they want it, they're gonna take it, regardless of an alarm.


Besides, what good does an alarm do when most bystanders ignore it?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

> "They all do that."


:lmao:


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

Artslinger said:


> All that and a *whiny write up * over a stupid alarm system.
> 
> Sure it's annoying, but If it was my GT dream car I would want to keep it so I'd have them disable the freakn' alarm. I guess it really wasn't his dream car after all.
> 
> What a poseur.


Poseur? Don't you have a 325?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

B-Mer said:


> Poseur? Don't you have a 325?


What does having a 325 having any thing to do with it?  Any where else in the world it is the second largest engine they produce, and at that, the 2.5 is bigger than 80% of the other engines on the road.

Only in the US is there this horsepower fettish where some look down on someone buying a smaller engine from a particular marque. Not a poseur in the least.

Now slap an ///M badge on the back of a non-///M car...now that is a poseur.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

no ///M badge just means he's a closet poseur :eeps:


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

Seems to me he still wants the car. Tough that an alarm system would ruin a 25 year dream. 

I absolutely love the GT. If I had the money, I would buy one in a heartbeat, problems be damned. I've loved them since I was a kid and saw them on tv for the first time, and I think Ford did a great job re-creating and updating the original.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

B-Mer said:


> Poseur? Don't you have a 325?


WTF!?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

B-Mer said:


> Poseur? Don't you have a 325?


And this coming from someone that drives X5. :bustingup


----------

